# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke voetwrat

## Dodoo

Hallo,

Ik heb al zo'n 3 jaar last van een wrat op mijn voetzool. 
Nooit heb ik er last mee gehad tot nu toe, wanneer ik er op duw doet ze pijn en ik heb de indruk dat ze aan het verdwijnen is maar ben niet zeker (heb al vaker die indruk gehad).
Is het een goed teken dat ik meer gevoel heb of net niet?

----------

